# Giardia



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi all. Well the vet called this PM and told me that Bonnie has 'moderate amount of giardia cysts in her stool'. Gave me 5 loaded syringes with Panacur in them. Bonnie does NOT like her medicine at all, thank you. She got most of it down, with some on our hands. Took 2 to give her the medicine, one to hold the squirmy 1.9# "monster" and one to get it into her mouth! So strong for such a tiny girl! I have written the breeder. I wonder if they are born with this. She was wormed 5 times, but never with Panacur. The other type of wormers, do not cover giardia.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i put that med in between dexters teeth when he has giardia before. it worked  i held him down to the carpet to do it LOL :lol:


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

You are soooooo lucky you didn't catch it, omg it is the worst!!!!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I understand that human giardia is really ugly. I am being very careful believe me you! I have heard somewhere that the cysts are released sometimes during stress? Anyone know about this?


----------



## LaceyBlue (Jun 25, 2012)

When I rescued my now deceased Lab as a pup he had Giardia really bad. I was so scared it was Parvo...He was that bad off. He wasent a fan of his meds either.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

As far as I know it's just a parasite that you can pick up anywhere at any time i.e. even from drinking water.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Poor little Bonnie, definitely let the breeder know.

What really helped me get medicine into Chloe when she was injured as a pup was giving it to her drizzled over about a teaspoon of scrambled egg. She loved it and something about the texture of the scrambled egg soaks it up and they cant just eat around the medicine. She gobbled it up without a second thought, made it so much easier than trying to shoot it down her throat and then watching ehr like a hawk for the next half hour to make sure she didn't try to get it back up again.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Bonnie has tolerated the medicine fine. What drives me crazy, is her destruction of her plalypen area. She managed to drag the water bowl (very heavy even for me) and her food bowl to the middle of the pen! Destroyed the pee pad of course and the towel (base of the pen) beneath all of it was all scrunched up. Took me 10 minutes to get it back in order and clean! 
We went to our car dealers to pick up my car, and Bonnie went with me for some socialization. Oh goodness!!! They just loved on her. A gentleman came out, picked her up and took her back to the ladies for more love! She does fine with new people.


----------

